# PICS OF THE CRAZY SHOAL



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY FISH YOU MAY HAVE SEEN ON THE VIDIO


----------



## Death in #'s

holy 500 pics


----------



## redrum781

Dr. Green said:


> holy 500 pics


and topics!


----------



## JCraig

where?????

nice!


----------



## Doktordet

You werent exaggerating when you said crazy shoal with those serras in with those pygos.


----------



## bob351

how is the aggression in there


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

bob351 said:


> how is the aggression in there


The aggresion is low during the day and the diamond rhom keeps every one in check if anyone gets outa line he charges in and stops the fight he acts like a mother to all of them and most of the fighting starts about 2 hours b 4 the lights go out I have some nipped fins but nothing to serrious


----------



## bob351

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> how is the aggression in there


The aggresion is low during the day and the diamond rhom keeps every one in check if anyone gets outa line he charges in and stops the fight he acts like a mother to all of them and most of the fighting starts about 2 hours b 4 the lights go out I have some nipped fins but nothing to serrious
[/quote]
thats amazing i might want to do this with my 2 caribe and a 6.5" diamond but am very weary :nod:


----------



## moron

SWEET!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich

Wow dude...I hope it lasts. It already looks like your Pygos are getting fin nipped, and I bet the Serras are the culprits.


----------



## Hater

Sad pictures. This is a hobbyist who has no clue about Piranhas. You can kiss you RBL good bye cause it is only a matter of time before your Gold Diamond Rhms make short work of them.

Rhom acting like mother? what a dumb***.

Hater


----------



## bc_buddah

Hater said:


> Sad pictures. This is a hobbyist who has no clue about Piranhas. You can kiss you RBL good bye cause it is only a matter of time before your Gold Diamond Rhms make short work of them.
> 
> Rhom acting like mother? what a dumb***.
> 
> Hater


i think he knows what he's doin, no noob could pull of this wack ass shoal . . . it does have a weird feel to it tho . . so mixed and matched but .. . GREAT none the less . . . i wanna do a serra,pygo shoal now too , I THINK it's all about placement, size and timing and possibly personality of the serra's

quit hatin hater


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Hope it lasts, good luck.


----------



## Linford

For all the effort he has put in to the tank and shoal (thinking time and alot of money) give him some positive feed back at least. I think it looks very indervidual and different. Well done and just keep a look out for fin nip's, thats all.

Well done


----------



## mr_b401

No need for name calling...









Anyhow, how long have you had this cohab?


----------



## ben2957

mr_b401 said:


> No need for name calling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, how long have you had this cohab?


yea i would also like to know how long they have been togther like this.

i looked through all of the pics and didnt see any fin nips if there was it was very minor


----------



## Dawgz

do u guys not know the meaning of a fckn shoal...

this is a "accident waiting to happen" + "GROUP"


----------



## DC5RTODA

please dont be mad because he has better luck than you. go drink some haterade. lets just post good comments. any negativety should be left out of here.


----------



## boozehound420

my bet is the only reason its lasting right now is because there stressed out to the max

wait till they settle in, get comfortable , and the serras will start wanting to control half the tank as THERE space


----------



## JCraig

boozehound420 said:


> my bet is the only reason its lasting right now is because there stressed out to the max
> 
> wait till they settle in, get comfortable , and the serras will start wanting to control half the tank as THERE space


It's THEIR not THERE. And I'm sure all is good if it did get out of hand he probably would seperate them.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

oh man!...you are going to wast such a nice Serra. and Pygo. it look good now, later etc...but it will not look good when you wake up and see your Serra. or pygo are gone.

It just a matter of time this will happen...you have the money to buy all thos fish, why not spent that money and buy some tank for Serra. and pygo.

does it really worth a try such a nice and exspensive fish like that? I know it your fish and all, but I'm very sorry to see this happy.

Very nice fish btw.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


----------



## mike0404

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


nice shoal. hope it last long for you..

anyway, put me on the list for altuvie....


----------



## Humper

Looks great...hope they all survive


----------



## Ex0dus

TBP,
You will have alot of doubters because you claim to have sucess for years in a 180 where as national aquariums have failed w/ tanks that measure in the thousands of gallons.


----------



## black_piranha

leave the man be. i think he knows what hes doing. anyways, nice shoal.


----------



## jmax611

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


he was so drunk when he posted this...(WILL SHOW PICS OF THIS WITH HIM IN A TEARA?.. AND SOMETHING WITH A PUPPET????)

BTW I WOULD DO IT TONIGHT BUT IM TOO DRUNK

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE...... dont dink and drive


----------



## warlock_king

looks cool, Good luck with the shoal or group or whatever you wanna call it. I like it and hope it works out


----------



## taylorhedrich

jmax611 said:


> Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


he was so drunk when he posted this...(WILL SHOW PICS OF THIS WITH HIM IN A TEARA?.. AND SOMETHING WITH A PUPPET????) /thinks will post pics in rip forum ...

BTW I WOULD DO IT TONIGHT BUT IM TOO DRUNK

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE...... *dont dink and drive*
[/quote]
You heard the man, no dinking and driving!


----------



## KILLERLEXUS

great set up! instead of asking what if? questions... he actually did it. he aint a nub to me. keep us posted and keep the pics coming.


----------



## jackburton

ROFL at this tbh

4, 5 years ago u would never have seen so many noobs posting how cool this was,were did all the good p owners go.

And the best bit is ppl posting saying this guy knows what hes doing.


----------



## furious piranha

i know this dude put alot of work in his tank and everything but this set up is retarded. no matter what he does it will not work long term. So many people have tried this and it never works so why do u all think this guy is so great. usually everyone her flames people like this


----------



## Gordeez

GOod luck MAN. MAny have tried...many have failed.


----------



## Hater

jackburton said:


> ROFL at this tbh
> 
> 4, 5 years ago u would never have seen so many noobs posting how cool this was,were did all the good p owners go.
> 
> And the best bit is ppl posting saying this guy knows what hes doing.


I'm in the same boat too. All this people saying how great this looks and how he has had success have no clue about raising piranhas. There is nothing especial to what he has done, anyone can walk into their local petshop, buy pygos and serra and put them together and claimed he has had this group forever. Too bad there too many seasoned piranha hobbyist on this site who don't buy his bullshit.

Hater


----------



## bigshawn

Wow, good luck....


----------



## C0Rey

The fish dont match. easy as that. this wont work ( its not working now for that matter)

This owner shows little interest in the well being of his pets. and thats fine, his money his pets. But i dont like that fact that these pics inspire other members to do the same.

Hopefully they will listen to reason from people that have seen this fail many times and leave their serras ( most species )solitary.


----------



## Trigga

I think its one small step for man...and another small step for pirahna keepers alike..THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!!!

Great job on the shoal if you have indeed been keeping them for years. You must feed them WELL.


----------



## NeXuS

wow


----------



## Dawgz

Trigga said:


> I think its one small step for man...and another small step for pirahna keepers alike..THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!!!
> 
> Great job on the shoal if you have indeed been keeping them for years. You must feed them WELL.:nod:


Trigga seriosly, shut up, you do know that this is all bs right...look at the pygos, you recognize and sign that they look like they have been JUST put in or are in highly stressed out....why are you hyping his ass up.


----------



## itstheiceman

Dawgz said:


> I think its one small step for man...and another small step for pirahna keepers alike..THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!!!
> 
> Great job on the shoal if you have indeed been keeping them for years. You must feed them WELL.:nod:


Trigga seriosly, shut up, you do know that this is all bs right...look at the pygos, you recognize and sign that they look like they have been JUST put in or are in highly stressed out....why are you hyping his ass up.
[/quote]

why are you being a goof for one thing...give the guy some encouragement....your jealous, so is the others that put him down...i know for a FACT that he *KNOWS THIS ISNT GOING TO HAPPEN LONG TERM*....so give the guy props for it working right now....ease up everyone.....and dawgs why dont you take it "EASY"


----------



## Trigga

Dawgz said:


> I think its one small step for man...and another small step for pirahna keepers alike..THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!!!
> 
> Great job on the shoal if you have indeed been keeping them for years. You must feed them WELL.:nod:


Trigga seriosly, shut up, you do know that this is all bs right...look at the pygos, you recognize and sign that they look like they have been JUST put in or are in highly stressed out....why are you hyping his ass up.
[/quote]

well if hes been keeping them like that for years its probably stress.. I would never mix a shoal like that but im just saying...anything is possible...maybe not pygo pygo..but this shows that the rhom is not a merciless killer that attacks anything immediately.


----------



## Dawgz

Years my ass, do u see the size of the pygos? thats not the size of a pygo that has been alive for "years"


----------



## itstheiceman

Dawgz said:


> Years my ass, do u see the size of the pygos? thats not the size of a pygo that has been alive for "years"


long months....then....looks like they're doing alright, but why do you have to put someone down who;s trying something....KEY WORD TRYING....figures your part of a team that puts people down


----------



## Dawgz

itstheiceman said:


> Years my ass, do u see the size of the pygos? thats not the size of a pygo that has been alive for "years"


long months....then....looks like they're doing alright, but why do you have to put someone down who;s trying something....KEY WORD TRYING....figures your part of a team that puts people down
[/quote]

you know what man, this is my last post for this thread...Think whatever you guys want.

Good job! to the guy who is doing this..

what else do you want?

peace


----------



## C0Rey

itstheiceman said:


> Years my ass, do u see the size of the pygos? thats not the size of a pygo that has been alive for "years"


long months....then....looks like they're doing alright, but why do you have to put someone down who;s trying something....KEY WORD TRYING....figures your part of a team that puts people down
[/quote]

oh dont bring the team BS into this.

and the encouragement some of you give this is worse than any of the "putting down".


----------



## jackburton

tbh i feel ashamed to be part of this forum now its changed so much,like all the noobs run it with no respect for the ppl who really no about there ps and how to look after one,

going back to my first post,i carnt belive ppl are still saying hes pro,how many times does this have to be TRYED befor everyone nos its not the right way.

also as someone ealse said those reds look like a 5 months to a year tops were that rhom looks like hes got a good few years on him,this is a poor shole,with some one running to there local fish shop with doller thinking they can make a killer setup and tank with killer ps

sorry but can someone start a proper piranha forum for sensible caring p owners

iam the first one to sign up

:::spellng is sh*t who care:::


----------



## ZOSICK

That’s not a crazy shoal it’s retarded.


----------



## bc_buddah

2 many bad vibes in this thread, cant we agree to disagree?

i think people should grow up . . . it's a free world

we have our health and are really blessed to even have a forum to post on

i think we should lock this thread


----------



## broek

bc_buddah said:


> we have our health and are really blessed to even have a forum to post on


I agree on that one, but that man is playing with the health of innocent animals!
He should know that such kind of a shoal doesnt work nevertheless he puts them together


----------



## nswhite

Well good luck with the shoal and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Kohan Bros.

wow not sure who to quote to many retards making retaded posts on this topic to adress. let him do what he wants, this is a place to post pics not the place to argue about what species can and cant be mixxed go to the mixed sarra forum for that cause if u ask me first time i saw pics like that, and very nice pics i might add. quite healthy fish only one red with a fin nip.


----------



## itstheiceman

sorry for some of the "drama" i cause by posting up that reply to dawgz..a pm'd apology was sent to him by me because of what i said..everything's cool....just like that shoal


----------



## Hater

Look guys is ok to do what you please with your Piranhas, it's unfortunate that the Piranhas don't get to pick their owners. But to come in this forum and claim you have kept different species of Piranhas ,Serras( a solitary species) and Pygos together for years when a seasoned Piranha hobbyist knows is not true, it's what gets me upset.

There is no way around this, Serras and Pygos cannot be kept together as a cohab. *IT WILL NOT WORK*, it has never worked and will never work in the future. There is no need to try it again when it has been done thousands of time in the past and has never, ever worked.

Why ecourage this? when we know what the outcome will be. There are many new members in this forum who are just beggining to get into Piranhas and they look at a thread like this and will start to get the wrong idea.

Guys putting Pygos and Serras together will never work, don't buy this guys story because he is lying.

Hater


----------



## eiji

still..thats one great shoal, hope it turns out well.


----------



## itstheiceman

Hater said:


> Look guys is ok to do what you please with your Piranhas, it's unfortunate that the Piranhas don't get to pick their owners. But to come in this forum and claim you have kept different species of Piranhas ,Serras( a solitary species) and Pygos together for years when a seasoned Piranha hobbyist knows is not true, it's what gets me upset.
> 
> There is no way around this, Serras and Pygos cannot be kept together as a cohab. *IT WILL NOT WORK*, it has never worked and will never work in the future. There is no need to try it again when it has been done thousands of time in the past and has never, ever worked.
> 
> Why ecourage this? when we know what the outcome will be. There are many new members in this forum who are just beggining to get into Piranhas and they look at a thread like this and will start to get the wrong idea.
> 
> Guys putting Pygos and Serras together will never work, don't buy this guys story because he is lying.
> 
> Hater


dont get me wrong man, your 100%....wait 200% right on this one, *pygo's and serra's shouldnt be mixed*...but you cant flat out saying hes lying...sure we dont know if he tossed them in for that pic, or if they've been in there for 2 years...who knows...it comes down to the owner and all we can do is suggest....hopefully no lives will be lost in this ordeal


----------



## Dairy Whip

interesting ..........


----------



## SvTpLYa

wow thats crazy..hope that rhom doesnt eat ur pygos


----------



## Genin

First let me say that all of your Ps do look great and like they are in wonderful health.

As for what everyone is saying in this thread, I have to agree that this is a very volatile mix. I have always been a big advocate of not trying to do something purely because it is "cool" or "new" but to keep the fish in an environment that will allow them good health. He says that his shoal is closely watched by him and that if things get out of hand then he will sell off his fish. I think that it is too bad that a fish has to get hurt to realize that it shouldn't be done, but hopefully no deaths will occur and someone on the board will get a good deal on a nice fish.

Keep it peaceful guys.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

To every one the pygos have been put in there just since I got the new 180 about 2 months and the Diamond, Brantii. and altuvie all have been together since about 1 inch I am not recomending this to any newb or anyone at all but my smaller rhom has been with the reds since I bought them I had the 1 rhom and about 30 some reds together for about 9 months with one death of a cariba who was wounded during feeding time and was eaten by the other pygos since he was in a weeker state but thet is what happens in the wild ther was nothing I could do about it and since these photos and this post I did have to seperate the altuvie because his tale was nipt and he is in a hospital tank and most of you are right this is not going to last forever but it is working now it could change at any time because the diamond is growing faster and is larger and one day Im sure he will be the only fish in that tank unless I buy a large tank because a 180 can be crampted for a 16+ inch rhom but if it would make every one happy I could post a poll to ether keep it the way it is or drop it down to just the Diamond just let me know and I will post some new pics this weekend and thank you to the haters that say Im a newb but look at how long ive been a member longer than most of you if not all of you and if I do sell any of my fish all offers will be considered and thanks for the comments good and bad it dosent matter we are a country of free speech so say what you want no hurt feelings


----------



## flashover00

Is it really that cool to mix all of these P's?

Why not just seperate them and put them in their own tanks to ensure a long, healthy life and an enjoyable fish expierence with all of them. The only things that will suffer when this goes bad will be the fish. I just hope you catch it intime to prevent major damage.

lol...shoot for some 'periods' in your posts. Took me 20 minutes to be able to read that so i could add my 2 cents


----------



## Malok

> Diamond, Brantii. and altuvie all have been together since about 1 inch


did the diamond grow that much faster or are both of your rhoms diamond backed


----------



## lewis

Nice p's good luck man hope it goes well.


----------



## jmax611

flashover00 said:


> lol...shoot for some 'periods' in your posts. Took me 20 minutes to be able to read that so i could add my 2 cents


----------



## Dezboy

Dawgz said:


> do u guys not know the meaning of a fckn shoal...
> 
> this is a "accident waiting to happen" + "GROUP"


well said


----------



## barbianj

It's interesting to see how angry people can get over something like this. To me, it shows how much everyone cares about the hobby. It does get frustrating sometimes watching people make mistakes, but many of us made mistakes along the way. Look at how many of the newbs end up in the water chemistry forum. You don't need to take a poll to know that 100% will support seperating the fish.


----------



## PygoFanatic

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> To every one the pygos have been put in there just since I got the new 180 about 2 months and the Diamond, Brantii. and altuvie all have been together since about 1 inch I am not recomending this to any newb or anyone at all but my smaller rhom has been with the reds since I bought them I had the 1 rhom and about 30 some reds together for about 9 months with one death of a cariba who was wounded during feeding time and was eaten by the other pygos since he was in a weeker state but thet is what happens in the wild ther was nothing I could do about it and since these photos and this post I did have to seperate the altuvie because his tale was nipt and he is in a hospital tank and most of you are right this is not going to last forever but it is working now it could change at any time because the diamond is growing faster and is larger and one day Im sure he will be the only fish in that tank unless I buy a large tank because a 180 can be crampted for a 16+ inch rhom but if it would make every one happy I could post a poll to ether keep it the way it is or drop it down to just the Diamond just let me know and I will post some new pics this weekend and thank you to the haters that say Im a newb but look at how long ive been a member longer than most of you if not all of you and if I do sell any of my fish all offers will be considered and thanks for the comments good and bad it dosent matter we are a country of free speech so say what you want no hurt feelings


...actually, that was exceptionally difficult to read...


----------



## dynasty691

i read it with no problems


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wow great shoal hope you dont loose one and hope it works out


----------



## Whall Banner

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


Good on you my friend. They're your fish and you can do what you like. Some members get a bit pi***d about certain things we share with them, but hey, this is an interesting post and the forum is about sharing interesting things. They got really pis**d when I did a topic on feeding reds to my Rhom but some members enjoyed it (everyone for themselves).

I personally don't think for one minute that what your doing will last too long but enjoy it while you can and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## db04ph

wow how did i not see this before
any update????????


----------



## mobbin

DC5RTODA said:


> please dont be mad because he has better luck than you. go drink some haterade. lets just post good comments. any negativety should be left out of here.


nice fish, however i hope you know that this won't work in the long run buddy, but i ain't no hater though do ya thing, but just remember that the rhom's will become victorious. it might work if you upgrade to a 1000 gallon tank, maybe 10'' by 4'' lol


----------



## Plum

Do we really want an update?


----------



## His Majesty

i havent read all the replys nor do i intend on doing so
i'm not gonna repeat what others have said about the different p's together

all im gonna say is that i dont like the setup. the p's looks great i agree.
but the setup itself does not appeal to me. thats just my opinion
hope it works out for you and you dont end up with too many dead fish


----------



## Guest

Holy cow ppl, this thread is 2 1/2 yrs old. Though interesting to see the pics and the craziness I doubt you will get an update, lol


----------



## Trigga

Jmax is good boys with this guy if it is who i think it is...maybe he knows how its goin


----------



## blbig50

I really hope we can get an update!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That`s crazy as hell man, cool pics and concept for sure.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

So you guys didnt think I would do a update. Well the diamond,altuvie and brantii were together for years before this pic and the reds and caribe were with them for about 2 or 3 months. I did end up seperating the fish all the reds were sold to a guy near me,and the brantii was sold to JMax along with the altuvie. The diamond was just recently sold to Blue Flame at 11 inches, the Altuvie die about 4 months ago and the JMax sold the brantii to some one on this site that lives in Canada.


----------



## massabsamurai

o cool. I actually liked ur co-hab


----------



## luckydemonz5

wow you have rhoms elong caribes red in all one tank


----------



## boiler149

thats pretty cool congrats!


----------



## jp80911

crazy shoal man, I wouldn't dare to try that myself...what size is that tank? and take some videos while you still have them together.


----------



## massabsamurai

he sold em all jp


----------



## the_w8

an interesting thread along with mix. In the wild serras and pygos are often seen together or in the same area. The only difference is you had them in a tank and thats much smaller then a river. Your lucky to have had them last that long. It's always interesting to hear and see people cohabing mixed species, but I wouldn't wanna risk losing the $$$ and or a perfectly good piranha(s). I think it's stupid that people were bashing you because it is ur choice and $$$$. But I do think it's stupid when people have no clue about the hobby and jus go into cohabing species when they have no clue what the risks are. You seem knowledgable and were understanding in what you could of faced. So with that being said great job on the cohab and nice looking P's they were! Do you have any future plans for a cohab?


----------



## FEEFA

Wow, IMHO that was just a big waste of time. Nothing got accomplished other than a bunch of p's got really stressed out.

Sure it was his money and fish but when/if sh*t went bad the innoccent fish would be the ones to suffer.

For the people who say this is what happens in the wild ...well your idiots because the wild is alot bigger than a 180gal tank.

Kudos to you sir for actually risking the money you spent on the fish but thats about it.

Please do not try this again, anybody


----------



## Ja'eh

I pretty much agree with everything you just said Feefa, it's not fair to the well being of the fish having to live in this co-hab. This is obviously someone who sees his piranhas as just objects and not pets.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Ja said:


> I pretty much agree with everything you just said Feefa, it's not fair to the well being of the fish having to live in this co-hab. This is obviously someone who sees his piranhas as just objects and not pets.


You can say what you want but I grew my diamond out from 5 inches to 11 inches in three years, that an average of 2 inches a year and he was flawless so if I just thought of my fish a objects and not a pet he would have probally died years ago..


----------



## NexExAfar

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I pretty much agree with everything you just said Feefa, it's not fair to the well being of the fish having to live in this co-hab. This is obviously someone who sees his piranhas as just objects and not pets.


You can say what you want but I grew my diamond out from 5 inches to 11 inches in three years, that an average of 2 inches a year and he was flawless so if I just thought of my fish a objects and not a pet he would have probally died years ago..
[/quote]

Well said. That was a crazy shoal. I support you man. Don't listen to all the haters.


----------



## Ja'eh

NexExAfar said:


> I pretty much agree with everything you just said Feefa, it's not fair to the well being of the fish having to live in this co-hab. This is obviously someone who sees his piranhas as just objects and not pets.


You can say what you want but I grew my diamond out from 5 inches to 11 inches in three years, that an average of 2 inches a year and he was flawless so if I just thought of my fish a objects and not a pet he would have probally died years ago..
[/quote]

Well said. That was a crazy shoal. I support you man. Don't listen to all the haters.
[/quote]
Believe me I'm no hater but usually it is the ones like your self that don't know what they're talking about that call others haters, the one's with little expearience in piranha keeping. I do not care what you or anyone else says but The Black Piranha kept a ridiculous shoal that caused probably nothing but stress on his fish, real hobbyists will see this not someone like yourself.


----------



## FEEFA

Ja said:


> I pretty much agree with everything you just said Feefa, it's not fair to the well being of the fish having to live in this co-hab. This is obviously someone who sees his piranhas as just objects and not pets.


You can say what you want but I grew my diamond out from 5 inches to 11 inches in three years, that an average of 2 inches a year and he was flawless so if I just thought of my fish a objects and not a pet he would have probally died years ago..
[/quote]

Well said. That was a crazy shoal. I support you man. Don't listen to all the haters.
[/quote]
Believe me I'm no hater but usually it is the ones like your self that don't know what they're talking about that call others haters, the one's with little expearience in piranha keeping. I do not care what you or anyone else says but The Black Piranha kept a ridiculous shoal that caused probably nothing but stress on his fish, real hobbyists will see this not someone like yourself.
[/quote]

You hit the nail on the head Ja, I agree 100%


----------



## Demon Darko

I agree with Ja'eh as well but do we really need to keep repeating the same thing over and over. He did what he did and its over now. Get over it. Let the thread die already.


----------



## hungry84

surley there are to many in there


----------



## Ja'eh

Slytooth13 said:


> I agree with Ja'eh as well but do we really need to keep repeating the same thing over and over. He did what he did and its over now. Get over it. Let the thread die already.


I put my 2 cents in, the rehatching of this thread isn't my doing but I said what I said and that's it. Some members like to keep things going but that's not me.


----------



## notaverage

Man..You have balls man...
Glad to hear none were killed.


----------



## weighates

I really must say that many of you are being hypocritical. You talk about how its too bad p's cant choose their owners and the poor innocent fish. Are you kidding me? How many of the people complaining here have fed there p's a live fish ever? I am sure that fish would have been better of being bought by someone with a nice community aquarium too but it didn't happen. So please quit with all the poor fishes because it is seriously hypocritical of you. He wanted to see for himself if a cohab would succeed or fail. There is nothing wrong with that and I am sure all of us in our lives were told if we did something, something bad would happen and we did it anyway. Its called learning through experience. It also is not his fault if newbs try this because one only has to browse the forums for about 10 minutes to get that cohabs will fail. Just my 2 cents.

Chris

Ps - I did enjoy the pics even though I know it was only a fleeting moment and would not and could not last.


----------



## Malawi-

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Its not that I dont have tanks I have 3 more but this is a crazy shoal and they do get stressed some times but for the most part they are fine and they do have fins nipt thats fine it will grow back and if it gets to serious the will be stlit up and some may be pet up for sale but for now everything is good and keep hatin just cause I can pull this of and I have a 3 thousand dollar tank and fish you could only have wet dreams about its alright I dont care about hater but to everyone else thanks for some it works others it dont but I am not tring to kill my fish just some thing different if it last good for me if not good for everyone else because I will be selling some expensive fish fo cheap


Learn to spell and type properly, you sound like an idiot. Just minor nips? Looks like one of the reds in the last photo is missing his entire caudal fin. What you don't understand is, a 180g tank is not big enough for mixing pygos and serras. We don't care how long it has been working, without deaths, but it won't work forever. It could work for a while, but not forever. Also, deaths in a shoal is common, but a death in a mixed shoal, well double that, and double that again. You posted your tank and fish on here, its fair game, and people who "hate" on your tank and second guess your not very logical shoal is completely understandable, as I ask you this question, what are you thinking?


----------

